# Spraying at night.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Anyone do this, it looks like for the next couple of weeks it looks like that is the only time the wind in not going to be howling here.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have done it just on account of constantly running out of daylight. I just made sure I hadn't reached dewpoint so it didn't reduce the foliar action. March winds can defiantly make it tricky to find a time to spray.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have but its been a while since the last time. Just haven't had to do it lately.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, but it depends what you are spraying. I have ran 28% nitrogen with stream bars in the middle of the night while the ground is frozen to topdress wheat. I usually park my rig on herbicides, especially round up, at least 2 hours before sunset because if you do not get photosynthesis for herbicide to enter plant, it doesn't work, ask me how I know. Also, if spraying a burn down this early in Indiana, I will only run when temps are above 50° with daytime highs of at least 60°. So usually spray from 10 am until about 4 pm.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yes, but it depends what you are spraying. I have ran 28% nitrogen with stream bars in the middle of the night while the ground is frozen to topdress wheat. I usually park my rig on herbicides, especially round up, at least 2 hours before sunset because if you do not get photosynthesis for herbicide to enter plant, it doesn't work, ask me how I know. Also, if spraying a burn down this early in Indiana, I will only run when temps are above 50° with daytime highs of at least 60°. So usually spray from 10 am until about 4 pm.


Yep, have sprayed insecticide at night and residuals but never burndown.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't forget to add some blue LED's.


----------

